# Tweens



## Scott (May 22, 2008)

Can anyone point to any resources that discuss issues unique or common to parenting "tweens" (ages 8-12)? Thanks


----------



## BJClark (May 22, 2008)

What type of issue's common to tweens?

My kids are aged 13 to 19...so is there anything specific your looking for?

The only parenting book I've read (other than Proverbs) was The Age of Opportunity by Paul Tripp


----------



## BJClark (May 22, 2008)

If your looking for something for your kids to read, Boundaries in Dating by Cloud and Townsend is pretty good, as it teaches pretty good Biblical Boundaries.

Then there is Boundaries with Kids 

http://www.amazon.com/Boundaries-Kids-Dr-Henry-Cloud/dp/0310200350


----------



## Scott (May 23, 2008)

Thanks. We are really wondering what sorts of attitude changes typically come on kids in the 8-12 age range.


----------



## FenderPriest (May 23, 2008)

I don't know if this helps, but you might want to check out the resource messages at Sovereign Grace's website. I ran a search for "Parent" on it here.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 23, 2008)

Our eldest is 10.5 now. What was strange to me was asking other parents about the coming storm (puberty/teenage years) and hearing that the 10-12 year old time is often more challenging.

We've encountered a number of new attitudes from our eldest, she is almost adult-like in some of her thinking, and still a little girl in other ways - it's odd to see.


PS - Bobbi, I don't even want to think about dating at this point, please don't scare me with that sort of talk.


----------

